# Website-Layout grafisch aufwerten



## Html (5. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich erstelle gerade für meinen Vater ein Homepage über die Ortsgemeinde.
Habe das Layout komplett mit CSS gestaltet und nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten steht nun der "äußere Rahmen" soweit.

Nun meine Frage an euch, gibt es eurerseits vielleicht noch ein paar grafische Anregungen zum Layout. 
Im großen und ganzen bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, doch meines Erachtens fehlt vielleicht evt. noch das "i-Tüpfelchen" bei der ganzen Sache!

Ich habe noch jedemenge Bilder zum Ort, das Wappen und Logos etc...

Was würde sich damit grafisch noch machen lassen!?
Ich würde mich als Anfänger im Webdesign beschreiben und mir fehlt oft einfach die kreative Idee. Daher frage ich hier einfach mal die Profis hier 

mfG


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. April 2008)

Vielleicht könntest du oben links (sieht da ja noch recht leer aus) ein Bild von Rathaus oder einer Sehenswürdigkeit einfügen


----------



## Bata79 (21. April 2008)

Hallo!

Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist das Layout nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Google doch einfach mal nach anderen Gemeideseite, da gibt es sicher gute Beispiele.

Mein Favorit http://www.eiterfeld.de/


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2008)

Bata79 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist das Layout nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Google doch einfach mal nach anderen Gemeideseite, da gibt es sicher gute Beispiele.



Sorry, aber nicht jede Gemeinde kann sich eine Website von einer Agentur leisten. ;-)
Viele Gemeinden haben eine selbstgemachte Website. Sicherlich gewinnen die keinen Design-Wettbewerb - aber meistens geht es um ein paar Fotos und Text-Informationen.
Ich rege mich z. B. über gut gestaltete Seiten auf die null Informationen haben oder in denen die Information sehr schwer zu finden ist.



> Was würde sich damit grafisch noch machen lassen!?


Ich würde "Ortsgemeinde Hübingen" nicht so leer oben stehen lassen. Das sieht nicht gut aus. Außerdem ist die weiße Schrift auf dem hellen grünen Hintergrund schwer lesbar.
Du könntest den Schriftzug etwas aufpeppen indem Du einen grafischen Header mit Text und Foto (Wofür ist die Gemeinde bekannt? Was gibt es besonderes in der Gemeinde? Gebäude? Handwerk?) dafür verwendest (z. B. wie hier bei tutorials.de).

Auch würde empfehlen die Rundung nicht so stark zu machen. Der Text sollte sich auch am Schnittpunkt der Rundung befinden und nicht zu weit davon entfernt(siehe Anhang).
Ansonsten kannst Du Dir ja andere Gemeindewebseiten anschauen wenn Du Inspiration brauchst.

Achtung, die Zip-Datei im Anhang ist in wirklichkeit eine 7-zip Datei. Bitte umbenennen in gemeinde.7z (leider ist eine Zip-Komprimierte Datei größer als das Forum erlaubt und 7z kann ich nicht hochladen, musste sie zip nennen!). In der 7z befindet sich eine PSD mit dem Feld mit der kleineren Rundung. (5px rundung).


----------



## chmee (22. April 2008)

Bata79 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist das Layout nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Google doch einfach mal nach anderen Gemeideseite, da gibt es sicher gute Beispiele.



Na dann einfach mal noch n paar Werbeblöcke hin, das sieht dann professionell aus  Wie zB bei eiterfeld das wetter.de-Widget von RTL.de.

Scherz beiseite,
mach Dir nochmal Gedanken zur Farbwahl. Ich finde Hellgelb und Hellgrün nicht so schick, erst recht nicht so satt. An Eiterfeld.de hat mir die Menuführung oben gut gefallen, da es alle erheblichen Links sofort zur Verfügung stellt. Wie schon gesagt wurde werten Bilder die Seite auf, füllen Leerstellen auf und sind etwas Greifbares (  Sichtbares ). Aber bitte in Maßen, nicht übertreiben und überall Hintergrundbilder und Tapetenmuster setzen.

Du kannst Dir auch widerholt Gedanken dazu machen, für wen die Seite sein soll :
1. *Fremde* - Die brauchen so etwas wie Werbeprospekt. Sehenswürdigkeiten schmackhaft machen, Gründe, dorthin zu fahren. Empfehlungen, wenn sie dorthin fahren.
2. *Bewohner* - Ämter, Adressen, Telefonnummern, Öffnungszeiten. Apotheken mit Öffnungszeiten, Notdienste, Veterinärärzte, aktuelles Geschehen, Feste, Amtsbeschlüsse etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Html (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, freue mich das es doch noch ein paar Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt.
In den letzten Tagen habe ich viel probiert und mir auch noch ein paar andere Seiten angeschaut. Ich zum Beispiel finde das die Seite von Eiterfeld nicht schlecht desgined ist aber es ist auch nicht der Brüller! Das ist meine Meinung...

Aber über Geschmak lässt sich bekanntlich streiten!



> Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist das Layout nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Google doch einfach mal nach anderen Gemeideseite, da gibt es sicher gute Beispiele.



Doch was versteht man unter "nicht mehr zeitgemäß" ? Was ist zeitgemäß und was nicht ?

Ich hatte während der Ausbildung ein Jahr lang html/css. In diesem Jahr mussten wir eine komplett neue Homepage erstellen die bewertet wurde. Nach diesem Jahr habe ich mich immer weiter in die Materie eingelesen und mir die Dinge selbst beigebracht.

Die ursprüngliche Seite wurde überarbeitet und eine zweite Version herausgebracht. Inzwischen lerne ich auch php und vesuche all diese Dinge einzubinden.

Diese Seite ist nun meinen zweite(dritte), welche ich erstelle. Ich wollte diesesmal auf dem "neusten Stand" sein und das Layout etc. mit CSS gestalten. Auch dank diesem Forum hier bin ich nun so weit...

Das nur zur Erklärung, dass ich kein Profi bin und ich mich in meiner Freizeit einwenig damit beschäftige. Ich verdiene auch kein Geld damit sondern es macht mir einfach Spass.



So nun aber wieder zurück zum Thema. Habe mal ein Screenshot vom aktuellen Layout angehängt. Die Startseite wird noch überarbeitet - dort werden noch ein paar Bilder von "Sehenswürdigkeiten(Gemeinde mit ca. 550 Einwohnern)" eingefügt.


Bin für jede ehrliche Meinung dankbar und nehme gerne Kritik an!


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Sorry, für mich schaut das grün ungesund aus (bißchen wie Erbrochenes)....


----------

